# Mejor manera de conecta bocinas para auto en amplificador



## Hmercado (May 10, 2007)

Saludos a todos, En el auto que tengo las bocinas delanteras no estan conectadas del amplificador, si no directo de el radio, son bocinas de 4 pulgadas, por eso las de atras suenan tan fuerte que no se nota casi el sonido de las delanteras, entonces se oye el sonido desbalanceado como si solo viniera de atras, lo cual me he propuesto mejorar, por esto compre dos bocinas pioneer de 4 ohm, y 110w cada una para el frente, sin embargo no quiero cometer una locura y quemar mi amplificador al tratar de conectarlas, a si que le pedi a un amigo que instala sistemas de audio que me dijera si se pueden conectar en paralelo y este me dijo que siempre y cuado sea en la salida de high pass de el amplificador no habia problema, ahora la pregunta es, cual es la mejor forma de conectar lo siguiente:

En el frente del carro:

2 bocinas pioneer 110w 4 ohm 4 pulg.

      En el trasero del carro

2 bocinas peavye black widow modelo 1201, 8 ohm
2 tweeters pyramide 8-4 ohm 600 w

       En el baul del carro(porta maletas)

Un amplificador DHD LCD-9444     1000W cuatro canales

Una bocina de bajo en un cajon de 12 pulgadas, no se nada mas de esta bocina solo dice BLAST KING, y cuando mido ohm con el tester me da 7.1.

Ahora la antigua manera en que estaba conectado era la siguiente: las bocinas black widow cada una en paralelo con un tweeter y cada una en un canal canal 3 y 4 del amplificador, los cuales estan programados como high pass filter (aqui le llamamos canal de voz).

y los canales 1 y 2 estan solo para la bocina de bajo con el low pass activado en el amplificador, creo que esto seria como una conexion tree way.

Bueno espero que la información sea completa y que me puedan ayudar muchas gracias de anticipado.


----------



## gaston sj (May 10, 2007)

hola pues es muy dificil quemar el amplificador ya que traen proteccion contra sobretemperatura generalmente,pues lo que haria yo es poner 2 canales al woofer y ya que es de bastante potencia el amplificador seguro que no tendra problema con que sea de 7 ohm el woofer y alos parlantes de 4" les pones un crossover para que den solamente medios y le conectas en el mismo crossover los twiters y donde dise bocinas peavye no se si son bocinas o parlantes pero lo escencial para poder conectar todo correctamente y que te de un sonido bueno son unos crossover saludos


----------



## Hmercado (May 11, 2007)

Gracias por tu idea, pero no entiendo bien lo de las bocinas de 4", las pongo en un solo canal o cada una en un canal, y si es en los dos canales entonces donde conecto las peavye de 12", ademas me quedaria sin division de canales L R, para los efectos stereo de las canciones, ya que quedaria un solo canal atras y el otro alante.

Estube haciendo una prueba y conecte una de 4" de 12" y un tweeter, en paralelo, me dio un ohm de 2.2 medido con un tester y encendi mi radio y funciono bien utilizando el high pass filter de mi amplificador, claro no le subi todo el volumen por miedo a un desastre pero como un 50% del volumen funciono bien. 

que pueden decirme de esto les agraderecia cualquier idea o sugerencia.


----------



## gaston sj (May 13, 2007)

hola pues me parece que te quedara mejor poniendo los dos de 4" en un canal ya que tendras el beneficio de poder sentir un poco mejor en estereo ya que en el auto no se diferencia notablemente el estereo pero es muy probable que en este caso se diferencie algo ya que quedaran independientes y es muy probable que lo puedas hacer funcionar al amplificador sin ningun problema al 100% ya que la mayoria de los amplificador nuevos soportan muy bajas impedancias y es muy comun que soporten 2 ohm y si no es asi seguro que trae proteccion contra sobretemperatura y en este caso lo unico que afectaria si el amplificador no esta diseñado para 2 ohm es que se apague por la proteccion cotrasobretemperatura ya que lo unico que probocaria es inestabilidad termica y mayor distorcion bueno espero que te aiga quedado claro saludos


----------

